# Ca18det swap



## Guest (Jun 24, 2002)

i'm thinkin bout swawpin out my ga and puttin in the ca... i think i read that its a direct swap? is it if so wuts involved...if not is it gonna be a real pain in my ass? how much do u think on goes for and can i find one in the us?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

I dont think DET's were sold in the USA. To get one youd have to go to Austrailia or Europe. Someone else on the boards here is an expert (he did the swap himself). I sure he could you up with more info.

-Nick


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

Do you mean CA18DE in the Pulsar NX? Don't think there is a deT here. BTW I saw one with a red top on ebay. Anyway it's a direct swap


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

Yeah, you can find one in the US. Try Soken Trade in Gardena, CA or some of the other engine importers in that area.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

nyit240 said:


> *Do you mean CA18DE in the Pulsar NX? Don't think there is a deT here. BTW I saw one with a red top on ebay. Anyway it's a direct swap *


The t is for turbo. It's like the sr20de and the sr20det.


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

talk to Matt aim: mattbohager he ordered the CA18DET and has it in his garage 

he was originaly swapping it into his 90' b12 but then he bought a pulsar and is going to put it into that...

good engine choice though.. lots of thought and effort needed though oh yea $$$ too  lol


----------

